# She was so gentle!!!!!



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So we took Shasta to petsmart this afternoon because i needed to get a couple things. She was very good the whole time. No pulling on the leash even a little bit. She weighed in at 65 lbs so she's gained 5 pounds. 

Anyway, hubby and the kids were off looking at the fish (kids are obsessed with fish!) and Shasta and i were walking around like we do working on manners and distractions. Turned down and isle and came across an 8 week old Husky mix pup. They were allowed to meet. They did the butt sniffing thing and then Shasta laid down so she was on his level and they played for a little bit. She was so gentle with him! It was fabulous! And so dang cute!!!!! She's usually a rough player but she was so nice and sweet to him. . . I was amazed she got down on his level to play with him. He was adorable. 

Had to share. Shasta was an impressive well behaved girl! So proud of her.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Alright! Great job, Shasta!!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Woo hoo, way to go Shasta!!!


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Perhaps she fancied the husky! Good girl Shasta!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

What a good girl! I have always heard that dogs treat puppies different, I guess they just know.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Good job Shasta, it was probably those beautiful blue eyes, she could not resist.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a good girl Shasta! Sounds like she has some maternal instincts.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice job training. nice job Shasta.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> Good job Shasta, it was probably those beautiful blue eyes, she could not resist.


 
haha i know! i love blue eyes on animals and people. he was precious. such a silly sweet little guy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Wolfiesmom said:


> What a good girl Shasta! Sounds like she has some maternal instincts.


 
it does doesnt it?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> nice job training. nice job Shasta.


 
thank you


----------

